# Amplificador de guitarra



## sakaro (Oct 21, 2007)

Hola a todos. Mi duda es la siguiente: tengo un amplificador de guitarra algo antiguo (un peavey stereo chorus 212). Este tiene 2 conos de 12 pulgadas de 4 ohm cada uno y con 130 w de potencia. Mi intención es separar la parte del amplificador de los conos ya que estos después de ya bastantes años de uso están bastante "cascaos" y enchufar el amplificador a una pantalla de 4 conos. Mis dudas son dos:
· ¿Cómo conecto el amplificador a la pantalla? Los conos estan conectados cada uno con un cable doble-
· De cuantos ohmios debe ser la pantalla a la que lo conecte, es decir cual será la impedancia mínima que soportará el amplificador
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> EL título del mensaje no puede contener "Ayuda", "Principiante", "Urgente", etc... Título editado


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 21, 2007)

hola sakaro!lo que puedes hacer es conectar dos parlantes de 8 ohms en paralelo a cada cable doble de la salida de tu amplificador,osea, dos parlantes en paralelo en una salida y dos parlantes en paralelo en la otra salida, asi la impedancia total de los parlantes sera de 4 ohms y no pondras en peligro a tu amplificador jeje.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## sakaro (Oct 22, 2007)

Si, pero el tema es que la entrada de las pantallas de 4 conos suele ser simplemente un jack, cuando trabajan en mono y supongo que dos en stereo. Si trabajo en mono ¿cómo debería puentear los canales?


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 22, 2007)

aqui te paso un esquema de como tienes que conectar los parlantes, espero que te ayude, cualquier duda pregunta

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 22, 2007)

me habia olvidado jeje, lo de puentear los canales nose si se puede hacer,en todo caso trata de conseguir una pantalla estereo, el esquema que te pase arriba es para conectar 4 parlantes a una salida mono y con una impedancia total de 4 ohms

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## sakaro (Oct 23, 2007)

Pero mi gran duda final, como podría unir ambos canales para conectarlo a una pantalla en mono y que impedancia tendría?


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 23, 2007)

creo que no se pueden puentear las salidas de una potencia, lo que vas a tener que hacer es utilizar una sola de las salidas de tu peavey para alimentar la pantalla o bien convertir tu pantalla mono en estereo, la impedancia total de la pantalla tiene que ser de 4 ohms, te recomiendo que no pruebes puentear las salidas del amplificador porque quiza los puedas quemar!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Dano (Oct 23, 2007)

sakaro dijo:
			
		

> Pero mi gran duda final, como podría unir ambos canales para conectarlo a una pantalla en mono y que impedancia tendría?



De seguro las dos salidas que tiene el amplificador son mono.

La mejor forma que veo de conectar los parlantes es con la combinación que subió //pollo//

Saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Oct 23, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> De seguro las dos salidas que tiene el amplificador son mono.


Deben ser mono y las pantallas de 4 x 12 tambien tienen 2 plugs, que son lo mismo, estan puenteados (para conectar 2 cajas a un mismo cabezal)

Si tu peavey tiene 2 parlantes de 4 ohms, supongo estan en serie (formando 8 ohm) que es la impedancia de una pantalla estandar

PD: Nunca vi un amplificador de guitarra stereo.


----------



## sakaro (Oct 24, 2007)

Muchas gracias a todos, ya tengo las cosas mas claras.
Un saludo


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 26, 2007)

ok, cualquier duda o inconveniente preguntanos

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 20, 2008)

Hola amigos, publico aqui una duda sobre la impedancia de salida de una guitarra electroacustica de cuerdas de nylon.

pq yo fabrico equipos de sonido, pero no puedo acoplar mi guitarra 0km a mis amplificador.

saludos.


----------

